# Can anyone help me identifying this plant?



## Evil-Lynn (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello,
I am relatively new to planted aquariums, I own this small El Natural 6.6 gallon tank with relative success. A good friend of mine who knows nothing about fish but works at a pet shop brought me this new plant that's supposed to be a moss. The leaves are quite dark green, almost black under regular light (no, it's not a big chunk of BBA  ) and it's rootless. It kind of looks like some sort of aquatic moss, I just wish to know what type. I never seen moss this dark.

Here are some pics, sorry for the bad quality:









Here is another where you can appreciate the leaves (if you can call them that) better:









Also, I have this plant that was sold to me as "onion plant" but the leaves seem too thin. This one has a root system which I keep partially planted in the substrate. Some leaves died at first but now the others are doing fine. Here is a pic of it, it's the skinny long leaved plant next to the elodeas:









Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Your second plant is a Vallisneria. The first is one of the mosses, and perhaps one of our moss experts can identify it.


----------



## Evil-Lynn (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you HeyPK. I assume the care requirement for mosses is somewhat similar for all species? Cool to know I own a couple of "Vals", people keep talking about them, now I know what they look like.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

The moss looks like a fissidens. Here's a link that might help you.
http://www.aquarminy.yoyo.pl/ang/flora.html


----------



## Evil-Lynn (Apr 6, 2009)

It does indeed look like some sort of Fissidens. Thank you for the link Tex Gal.[smilie=h:


----------

